# [risolto] installazione con gentoo 2006.1 installer grafico

## NOVIZIO

Ciao a tutti

Qualcuno sa se la .1 ha ancora problemi nell' installazione grafica come nella .0 ?

ThnksLast edited by NOVIZIO on Thu Oct 19, 2006 2:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## crisandbea

 *NOVIZIO wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Qualcuno sa se la .1 ha ancora problemi nell' installazione grafica come nella .0 ?
> 
> Thnks

 

diciamo che a me funzionò anche l'installer della 2006.0 , la 2006.1 l'ho installata a mano, e ti consiglio di fare cosi, almeno impari qualcosa, cosi come ho imparato qualcosa io, e credo tutti quelli che hanno installato gentoo a mano senza installer.

----------

## NOVIZIO

si ma io sono proprio impedito non riesco a fare nemmeno le partizioni, anche perche' devo tenere 1/6 di hd per win ( purtroppo obbligatoriamente )

----------

## crisandbea

 *NOVIZIO wrote:*   

> si ma io sono proprio impedito non riesco a fare nemmeno le partizioni, anche perche' devo tenere 1/6 di hd per win ( purtroppo obbligatoriamente )

 

basta farle da winzooz con partition magic le partizioni,se ti viene più semplice.

comunque puoi provarlo tranquillamente l'installer della 2006.1, al max non riesce ad installarti nulla.

ciao

----------

## Ic3M4n

io sapevo che nella 2006.0 l'installer avesse problemi con la creazione delle partizioni, e quindi ogni tanto eliminasse quello che non doveva creare. 

@NOVIZIO: si ma io sono proprio impedito...

ma dai smettiamola di dire vaccate. non vedo cosa ci sia di difficile nell'utilizzare un programma come fdisk. e poi in ogni caso se non sai come formattare un disco come pensi di configurare un sistema operativo linux? beh... con lo stesso principio, si legge il man del programma, lo si configura come lo si vuole o lo si utilizza per ottenere i risultati che ti servono.

 qui  ti insegnano come partizionare,

EDIT Aggiunto il nome dopo la @, dimenticata   :Embarassed: Last edited by Ic3M4n on Thu Oct 19, 2006 11:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## topper_harley

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> basta farle da winzooz con partition magic le partizioni,se ti viene più semplice.
> 
> ciao

 

Io ho avuto una pessima esperienza utiliuzzando Partition Magic, ovvero un crash durante il partizionamento e bios andato a puttt... ehm bios compromesso.

Il computer non accettava il boot ne da cd, ne da hd, ma solo da floppy. Peccato che il laptop in questione non avesse floppy. Ho dovuto spedire in centro assistenza e aggiornare il bios.

Magari sono io un po' sfigato ma trovo che usare fdisk da un livecd sia molto più semplice ed efficace.

----------

## crisandbea

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   
> 
> basta farle da winzooz con partition magic le partizioni,se ti viene più semplice.
> 
> ciao 
> ...

 

concordo con te che partition magic possa fare dei danni, daltronde sia sotto winzooz non c'è da aspettarti delle buone cose..  :Cool:  ,cmq consiglio anche i fdisk, ma visto che il nostro amico "NOVIZIO" ha paura di fare danni con un fdisk da riga di comando vorrebbe qualcosa di grafico se non ho captato male il suo problema.... ed ecco il perchè del consiglio di partition magic..... poi stà a lui decidere..... 

ciauz

----------

## MajinJoko

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> @si ma io sono proprio impedito...
> 
> ma dai smettiamola di dire vaccate

 

se ammette la propria ignoranza, non vedo perché il fatto che dica che troverebbe difficile partizionare il disco con fdisk sia definibile "vaccata".

Il problema serio, e qui mi rivolgo a NOVIZIO, è che ti devi preparare ad affrontare un'IMPRESA, se sono così scarsi i mezzi di cui disponi. Ti consiglio un bel backup, e di leggerti la documentazione a Gentoo, davvero ben fatta e che può aiutarti in ogni aspetto dell'installazione.

ciao

----------

## Ic3M4n

personalmente non vedo la differenda abissale di utilizzare fdisk rispetto all'omonimo su ms-dos o quella ciofeca che ti passano come partizionatore in won 2k/xp durante l'installazione.

comunque ribadisco: Utilizzare fdisk NON è difficile. 

leggi quella pagina che ho segnalato sopra. è scritto in modo da essere di facile lettura da tutti. ti spiega cosa fare passo dopo passo. 

se non viene letta vuol dire evidentemente che non si ha la necessità/voglia di sapere come funziona un programma. quindi più che dire non so fare le partizioni ci sarebbe da dire non ho voglia di leggere la doc.

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> se ammette la propria ignoranza, non vedo perché il fatto che dica che troverebbe difficile partizionare il disco con fdisk sia definibile "vaccata". 

 

è una vaccata perchè come detto sopra basta leggersi mezza paginetta per sapere come funziona. nessuno dice che alla prima installazione si debbano creare migliaia di partizioni secondo le elucubrazioni mentali del momento. una partizione base come quella spiegata nell'handbook, quindi seguita quasi passo passo è solo un'opera di copia incolla.

----------

## Frez

La prima volta che ho installato gentoo (anni addietro) ci misi DUE giorni, e non per compilare (per quello serve piu' tempo  :Very Happy:  ) ma perche' mi sono smenato un sacco di documentazione.

Il mio scopo non era "installare linux", volevo aumentare le mie conoscenze in ambito *nix.

Per questo sono stato ben felice di passare ore a leggere guide e doc vari (cosa che continuo a fare ovviamente).

Grazie a quelle ore adesso installo/backuppo/amministro disinvoltamente ( ahemm ... cough ... scuslastronzt ..) via ssh i vari baroccetti che riesco a seminare.

Il mio consiglio e' quello di munirsi di voglia, pazienza e di un altro PC con cui consultare la documentazione on-line durante l'installazione.

----------

## NOVIZIO

Dato che sono in possesso di un solo notebook, inizio con il stampare il manuale e mi ci butto. Pero' scusatemi se mi capitera' di disturbarvi in futuro.

----------

## randomaze

 *NOVIZIO wrote:*   

> Pero' scusatemi se mi capitera' di disturbarvi in futuro.

 

Nessun problema, siamo qui  :Wink: 

Ricorda che se stai chiedendo assistenza a fronte di un problema é bene se cerchi di aiutare chi vuole aiutarti postando più dettagli possibili sul inconveniente.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *NOVIZIO wrote:*   

> Pero' scusatemi se mi capitera' di disturbarvi in futuro.

 

figurati, siamo qui per aiutare e per essere aiutati  :Wink: 

la comunità ed il forum servono a questo. a proposito: ho riletto i miei messaggi e penso che qualcuno possa interpretarli in modo differente da come li ho intesi io.

volevo solo dire che ogni programma ha una complessità intrinseca in quanto non conosciuto, però dopo qualche breve lettura molto spesso si riesce a padroneggiarli in maniera molto proficua.

----------

## NOVIZIO

ok thanks   :Smile: 

----------

## jordan83

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se ammette la propria ignoranza, non vedo perché il fatto che dica che troverebbe difficile partizionare il disco con fdisk sia definibile "vaccata".
> 
> 

 

Io consiglio a NOVIZIO di usare cfdisk.

Fa le stesse cose di fdisk (almeno quelle che servono per installare Gentoo, non ho mai approfondito a dire il vero) ma con una interfaccia ben più friendly e immediata, almeno secondo me.   :Smile: 

Bye!

----------

## NOVIZIO

ok rithanks

----------

## X-Act!

Se poi vuoi proprio tagliare la testa al toro, scarica il Livecd di GParted.

A mio avviso più facile, intuitivo, e sicuro di Partition Magic. E a parte questo è GPL (anche se chi non ha a casa un Partition Magic licenziato?   :Wink:   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## Ic3M4n

ehm io. mi basta fdisk o un qualunque suo sosia sotto gpl che faccia la stessa identica cosa.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ehm io. mi basta fdisk o un qualunque suo sosia sotto gpl che faccia la stessa identica cosa.  

 

Mi aggrego al club... onestamente io non so neanche cosa faccia PartitonMagic, tuttavia non ne sento il bisogno: fdisk basta e avanza.

----------

